# Silly things you believed when you were a really little kid



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I thought that thunder was the sound of God driving a Model T on the bumpy tops of the clouds.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You must be REALLY old!  Model T ?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I asked my dad... what if we get a hole in the boat?
He said... put another hole in it so the water runs out!! It took some years before realizing that it was a joke. 
No wonder I’m so damaged! LOL


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If you keep making that face it will freeze that way.

Any of the things that will make you go blind...

If you step on crack you’ll break your mother’s back. (I still don’t step on cracks).


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Santa.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Santa.


WHAT?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Easter bunny, tooth fairy...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

threeten said:


> WHAT?


Yep...he's not real dude...sorry.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Easter bunny, tooth fairy...


Stop it


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Stop it


Stop what?..these are silly things we all believed in.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

How about- do your school work...you may want to be the president someday!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thunder was God bowling...


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

if you play with fire you will pee the bed, and just hold on there fellas....there is a tooth fairy


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

cement569 said:


> if you play with fire you will pee the bed, and just hold on there fellas....there is a tooth fairy


That does happen


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i thought the little dot that disseapered on the t v was still in there and it came back when tv was turned on again duh


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MuskyFan said:


> If you keep making that face it will freeze that way.
> 
> *Any of the things that will make you go blind...*
> 
> If you step on crack you’ll break your mother’s back. (I still don’t step on cracks).


I could think of a major one here...ok...probably not when I was a real little kid...


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Lewzer said:


> You must be REALLY old!  Model T ?


We are talking about a guy that can't collect rain water in Ohio


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

if a toad peed on you, you would get warts. if that was true I would look like the elephant man


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dude, if you don’t believe in Santa, he won’t bring you any presents.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

If you swallowed a watermelon seed it would grow inside of you...btw...good thread alex.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

bustedrod said:


> i thought the little dot that disseapered on the t v was still in there and it came back when tv was turned on again duh


Oh dude you go way back. I remember that dot. That's when the set was shut off and the flyback transformers went dead but the capacitors were still charging the electron gun.

I remember watching the Saturday morning cartoons, and when a Frosted Flakes commercial came on my sister and I would grab the box and wave it in front of the screen, telling Tony the Tiger WE ALREADY HAVE SOME!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

scioto_alex said:


> Oh dude you go way back. I remember that dot. That's when the set was shut off and the flyback transformers went dead but the capacitors were still charging the electron gun.
> 
> I remember watching the Saturday morning cartoons, and when a Frosted Flakes commercial came on my sister and I would grab the box and wave it in front of the screen, telling Tony the Tiger WE ALREADY HAVE SOME!


THAT'S GREAT!!! This is all great.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Back when we lived in Oberlin and I was 3 or 4 years old, I was in the front yard when a leaf vacuum truck came down the street.

The sight and sound of that elephantine monster struck pure terror into my heart. My parents found me hiding under bushes in the neighbors' back yard.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Everything on the Jerry Springer Show


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Mother always told me that the white patches under my fingernails indicated how many lies I told that day.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

White milk came from white cows, chocolate milk from brown cows...


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I was scared of all kinds of monsters! My crazy older sister used to love to watch scary movies on the weekends, but she always made me sit right there with her because they scared the s##t out of her.
Little did she know i was scared too. 
Back in those days, a young man couldn't let his sister know he was scared of anything, right?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The Stork....


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Back to Oberlin ... at one time, my father took a temporary assignment in Maine. I missed him and I got on my tricycle and headed east to go see him. The police found me at the edge of town and took me home.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

wish on a falling star. well I wished on them for many years, so im thinking that's where the old saying.......wish in one hand and s??t in the other and see witch one fills up first....came from


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I though my grandpa owned Grandpa's cheese Barn in Ashland. Because everytime we would go visit my grandparents, my dad would say we have to stop at Grandpa's cheese Barn.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

scioto_alex said:


> I thought that thunder was the sound of God driving a Model T on the bumpy tops of the clouds.


My grandfather told me that the thunder and lightning was god bowling and the thunder was the ball rolling down the ally and you only saw the lightning when god got a strike!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mike oehme said:


> My grandfather told me that the thunder and lightning was god bowling and the thunder was the ball rolling down the ally and you only saw the lightning when god got a strike!


Yep.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’ll get my ass busted if I sneak down to the river at 5yrs old with the other kids. There’s quicksand down there and I’ll be sure to get in it. It was really just a creek running through Mansfield. But yep, I knew there was quicksand cause that’s all I ever heard.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

If you swallowed a piece of gum it would take 7 years to digest.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I was born on Easter and forever I was told I was born from a rotten Easter egg..


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

My parents always said "see a penny, pick it up, all the day you'll have good luck". Well, who's to say? I guess I'm still here and have a girl that still puts up with my antics after 45+ years and I'm still picking up pennies when I see them. Go figure.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The moon was made of green cheese.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Hmmm, it seems that many of our parents and grandparents enjoyed feeding us lines of pure bullcrap and watching us fall for it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A friend of mine thought that all dogs were boys and all cats were girls and that's why dogs chased them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> A friend of mine thought that all dogs were boys and all cats were girls and that's why dogs chased them.


It makes sense.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My parents used to get us out of her hair by telling us and the neighbor kids if we throw salt on a bird it cant fly an we can catch one. Dont cone back till you catch one.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

We were having a bonfire when I was young and my dad said hey you know if you throw the grass clippings in the fire it will burn green? Me being a child took that bait pretty quickly I was grabbing all the grass I could find to see the green flames


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I watched sumo and ate pickles so one day i would be a yokozuna.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

My family had a campsite near Beverly on the Muskingum river.We would arrowhead hunt in the farmer's fields we bought our land from. One time I was tagging along (about 8 years old) and found a folding pocket knife that was all rusted and wouldn't even open. My uncles told me I found an Indian's knife. I remember being so excited I was jumping up and down! And they never told me any different!!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I once told my father that when he got angry his forehead got all wrinkled and it looked like fried bacon.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It's funny how many grown adults will hold onto a belief that was told to them as a kid. I'm 57 years old and still have never seen a bat caught in someone's hair. My mom is 82 and still believes it's what bats do. While I guess it's remotely possible if they get disoriented, it's hardly a common thing like I was taught. I remember thinking that they did it on purpose. 
More than likely was just a good way to keep the kids inside at night.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My mom used to tell me that if I made an ugly face it would stay that way. If only I had listened.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> My mom used to tell me that if I made an ugly face it would stay that way. If only I had listened.


I always heard you needed to be bopped in the back of the head and the face would stick...funny.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah I have "exotropic strabismus" and sometimes I explain it away by saying that my mother said to look both ways before crossing the street and my face got stuck that way.

I really have been seeing double for all of my life.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

being told to eat your spinach and you would get muscles like popeye, all these years later im still waiting


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Mother told me that if I left my chewed chewing gum on the kitchen counter, the Sugar Fairy would make it sweet again. Seemed to always work.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Good thread!

If you play "with yourself" you would grow hair on your palms 

There i said it


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

That if you crossed your eyes, they would stay that way.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> White milk came from white cows, chocolate milk from brown cows...



Now what kind of a parent would tell you that....?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

cement569 said:


> wish on a falling star. well I wished on them for many years, so im thinking that's where the old saying.......wish in one hand and s??t in the other and see witch one fills up first....came from


from my Dad....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My mom never said this one but I've herd it alot. Wair a coat when it's cold or you'll get sick.... ask any doctor. Germs make you sick not cold weather.... 
My mom never stressed the coats,if we were cold we would get one....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> My parents used to get us out of her hair by telling us and the neighbor kids if we throw salt on a bird it cant fly an we can catch one. Dont cone back till you catch one.


Beat me to it! Our version of it was you had to sneak up behind a robin, and if you could sprinkle salt on it's tail, it couldn't fly away and you could catch it and keep it for a pet. After every Summer holiday get together, the adults would clean up and then outfit the kids with salt shakers. Kept us busy for hours! They could relax and have a drink or two! 

Only thing was, I got real good at sneaking up on those robins and several times was right on the verge of sprinkling salt on their tails. That would have really blown it for the grown ups!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Swallow that gum you won't **** for 7 years


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Snipe hunting


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

My dads quote..Son the democratic party is for the working man. He wouldn't talk to me for 2 weeks when I registered republican... saw the writing on the wall many moons ago


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

When I started tagging along with gramps when he went hunting( read taken as an extra dog for the thick stuff) branches would stick to his coat and whack me across the face. After a few good ones I’d complain. He always said “ if I didn’t hold them back they would REALLY smack me around”
Great thread. Had some good chuckles reading these.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

“There’s always next year” when referring to the Cleveland browns........


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> “There’s always next year” when referring to the Cleveland browns........


Best one yet


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i have one more, when we were growing up mom used to tell us to make sure we always wear clean underwear and socks in case we had to go to the hospital or something.....thank god I never had to put that advice to use


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

When dad told me that him and mom were wrestling...........


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Smitty82 said:


> Snipe hunting


Never was there a more dedicated snipe hunter than myself when I was young. Never connected with one though


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Best one yet


Agreed.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It's important to keep in mind, that the people who started these old tales are the very same people that would sing us to sleep with songs about babies falling out of trees in their cradle.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Never was there a more dedicated snipe hunter than myself when I was young. Never connected with one though


If anyone is gonna come home with a dead Snipe, it's you Dan.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

milkdud said:


> My family had a campsite near Beverly on the Muskingum river.We would arrowhead hunt


I miss hunting


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

If you sit on cold cement you'll get piles! (hemorrhoids)


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone remember the old style home furnaces that were huge round things, the size of half a minivan stood up on end? Big ductwork spreading out like monster octopus tentacles.

I used to cower in fear of those things. Honestly, I never completely lost that fear of them. I still don't like being around them, as if they are a huge evil presence.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Eating _ _ _ _ _ will put hair on your chest. What little kid cares about getting hair on their chest?


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

My grandparents had a camp along the Allegheny river in east Brady PA. My aunt would take me down to the river and we would yell at Mr. Echo on the other side of the river and he would always yell back.... as a 5 year old that scared the crap out of me 
And dont bite your fingernails because there was a bag in your stomach that would burst if it got to full of fingernails


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

if you tell a lie the boogie man will come get you while you sleep


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

cement569 said:


> i have one more, when we were growing up mom used to tell us to make sure we always wear clean underwear and socks in case we had to go to the hospital or something.....thank god I never had to put that advice to use


Never been to the hospital or never wear clean underwear?? Sorry just had to....


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

That if you sing the diarrhea song you will in fact get diarrhea...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snow snakes...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> That if you sing the diarrhea song you will in fact get diarrhea...


Diarrhea song??..never heard it, can you sing it for me??


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Diarrhea song??..never heard it, can you sing it for me??


Some people think its gross but its really good on toast, Diarrhea Diarrhea...

*http://diarrheasong.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> Some people think its gross but its really good on toast, Diarrhea Diarrhea...


Lol...never heard that...now you're gonna get it!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mom said it wouldn't hurt, so we had it for dessert, Diarrhea Diarrhea...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> Mom said it wouldn't hurt, so we had it for dessert, Diarrhea Diarrhea...


Ok I've heard enough.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

always heard ill wash your mouth out with soap if I hear that kind of talk again.....we couldn't afford to waste good soap so It was all good


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Step on a Crack., Break your mother's Back


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

What are snow snakes? Never heard this before


Shad Rap said:


> Snow snakes...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> What are snow snakes? Never heard this before


Snakes that come out when there's snow on the ground I guess...they are like snipe...both don't actually exist.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Very dangerous also cause they can crawl up your @ss and freeze you to death.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

At dinner time when having something one of us didn't like, Gramps used to tell us..." eat that...it'll put lead in your pencil" 
Then grandma usually gave him a brain duster.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

scioto_alex said:


> Does anyone remember the old style home furnaces that were huge round things, the size of half a minivan stood up on end? Big ductwork spreading out like monster octopus tentacles.
> 
> I used to cower in fear of those things. Honestly, I never completely lost that fear of them. I still don't like being around them, as if they are a huge evil presence.


Yep, I had one when I lived in Dayton. Giant campfire, gas gravity furnace. When it was removed I found a 1949 dime and a silver baby spoon in the duct work. It took up a third of the the basement.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Parents came up with a thing called the "attic shark". If i did not close my eyes when I was supposed to be taking a nap the attic shark would drop down out of the ceiling and get me.

My eyes were always shut tight!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Dad would take us kids mushroom hunting. He told us if we weren't quiet the mushrooms would hear us coming and go back into the ground. Many years later I realized it was because he'd take us back in the neighbor's woods. Lol

I still have a hard time talking when mushroom hunting, have to be quiet.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Specgrade said:


> Yep, I had one when I lived in Dayton. Giant campfire, gas gravity furnace. When it was removed I found a 1949 dime and a silver baby spoon in the duct work. It took up a third of the the basement.


Had one in the first house I ever bought in 1982. The thing was about 25% efficient. Crazy in today’s standard.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I helped break one down and move it out. Inside was a big thick disk of asbestos, must have been a heat diffuser.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Actually I think they were all converted coal furnaces. Mine had a pretty good size iron door on it. Every house in that neighborhood had coal shoots going to the basements. This asbestos discs were part of the conversion I believe.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I never got a bellyache eating all those green apples and pears. But got stung throwing apples at the hornets nests like I was told I would....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you pick your nose, your brains will come out. --Tim


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Banana's on a fishing boat are bad luck....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> What are snow snakes? Never heard this before


Ever see the tracks that field mice leave in the snow? They will come out from under the snow and make a path to wherever and go back under the snow to their burrow or food, thus a snow snake had to make it !!


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

Momma said I could become anything I wanted to be.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The Sandman...………….


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

lunder said:


> If you sit on cold cement you'll get piles! (hemorrhoids)


We had a priest tell us that one morning. My friend asked me what the hell are piles? I told him it must be piles of sh$×. We laughed so hard we were crying. The funny part is the priest must have heard me, you could see from behind chuckling. Every time we saw him, he smile and shake his head.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

growing up rabbit hunting with my uncles and brothers they always told me you could take a leak on a electric fence with no problem. as I got older and bolder I tried it one snowy day......THEY WERE WRONG


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

You can tell I went to a Catholic school . All kinds of tales about bad things happening to you. If you keep playing with yourself, you'll go blind ,that's why I wear glasses. An idle mind is the devil's workshop . Get your mind out of the gutter!? I didn't know we were bowling . I even had my own private suite at school...my desk was out in the hallway. W C Fields and my neighbor "go tell your mother, she wants you".


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

If you eat too much sugar you'll get worms!


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

My uncle had Hulk Hogan tied up out in his garage...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

if you walk the railroad tracks you'll get your foot stuck and get run over by a train.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I grew up near abandoned elevated railroad tracks behind our house. Always thought Indians lived on the other side. Had a few dreams about it too. I once found a black brick with the word “star” engraved on it. Thought that Indians did it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I must say I was a visionary and way ahead of my time. At 5 (65 years ago) I was certain all cars automatically stopped at a red light and started going again when green. All with no interaction of the driver (my mom) I was seeing the auto driving cars of the future.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

they always told us that there was a pot of gold at the end of every rainbow. well one day after a rain one appeard, me and my 3 brothers lit out to find out. we got about 4 blocks from home and the sun went behind some clouds so im still not sure if its true or not.....lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have my 9 yr old nephew believing Micheal Meyers is my best fishing bud.

And my 7 yr old sun beleives if you hold in your fart you get a head ache.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I thought only rich people owned poodles.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was 5 or 6 and my sister told me that if I could chew gum all night while I slept that I’d be able to fly the next morning. I tried it twice. I’d have kept trying except the second time it was matted in my hair the next morning and I told my mom what happened when she had to cut my hair, she told me it was a prank.
My siblings also had me believing that the people on tv were tiny people that lived inside the tv.....I gusto was gullible lol


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

You'll go blind if you play with it too much


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The Boogieman...……….


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

"You'll put your eye out kid!"


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I also thought I could catch a snipe in a burlap bag....until I went snipe hunting


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Mushroom hunting, my dad used to tell me that he could smell them. I really thought that he could and that I couldnt. Told me that Id develop that sense when I was grown up. So, when we were hunting and he said he could smell them, Id really start looking, and Id usually find some!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigfoot


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

If you keep playing with it you will grow hair in your palms


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

cement569 said:


> always heard ill wash your mouth out with soap if I hear that kind of talk again.....we couldn't afford to waste good soap so It was all good


I heard that a few times and wondering how bad could it be, I decided to taste it on my own. Let's just say it is pretty bad LOL


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We were told if you stepped on a headstone a arm would come out and grab you BOO


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Time.


...it doesn't stop regardless of who we are who we know and how we use it...for me and this site with OGF (fishing/outdoors) when that Time comes and I'm fishing/outdoors I use it for reflection/peace...some-times- I use it as a waste of time...

...kinda like just sitting/standing somewhere comfortable and taking it in.

...this is my own and hope that 1 day many years from now...a post will come up and something along this will be written. 

Enjoy the night 
Don.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There was a boulder about three feet in diameter in the woods near our home with a big crack across the top of it. I was probably 7 or 8 years old and one of my big sisters told me there was money hidden in the boulder under the crack. I spent several days going there with a sledge hammer beating on it trying to break it open but never succeeded. I did build up some muscles though. LOl


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

When my wife was 6 years old she would chew paper and spit it out. To get her to stop her mom told her paper was made out of horse manure. That got her attention and she quit chewing paper. Years later in third grade the teacher asked what is paper made of. My wife's hand went up and she said its made out of horse manure. The whole class rolled on the floor laughing. When my wife got home she angrily confronted her mom and asked why she lied to her about paper being made out of horse manure. Her mom said, "Well I had to tell you something to get you to stop chewing paper".


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I believed it was ok to put a baitcaster on a spinning rod and vise versa.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You know how when you're a little kid your parents will lie to you? When I was little and would turn lights on and off, my Mom would holler at me. She said it took a "big charge" of electricity to light that bulb, and it was costing them money! Later, when we moved to a house that had an electric garage door opener, my Mom would gripe at me for using it because it used a lot of electricity and was, again, costing them money! 

Eventually you get older and start learning about things. As for the "big charge" of electricity to light a bulb, I told my Mom it was just 110 volts, 60 Hz, and whatever wattage the bulb called for! There was no "big charge" of electricity. My Mom said, "I SAID IT'S A BIG CHARGE!" Uh, okay. About the garage door opener I told here that it was only a 1/4 HP motor that ran for 6-7 seconds! My Mom said, "I SAID IT TAKES A LOT OF ELECTRICITY!" Uh, okay.

Of course later on, if I left a room unoccupied and didn't turn the light off, I got hollered at for that too!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Grandfather told me about the infamous hoop snake, a snake that would take its tail in its mouth, flip up like a wheel and roll down hill after you.lol


----------

